# Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik



## Platinium76 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heisse Sascha und bin 30 Jahre jung. Ich habe letztes Jahr gebaut und wir sind im November eingezogen.

Ich habe anfangs geplant den Teich ca 140 cm tief zu machen, aber es sind dann doch 200 cm geworden....der ersten Bereich des Teiches habe ich mit einem Radlader (der war zufällig da, um meine Rasenfläche plan zu machen) machen können, das war aber nicht sehr viel, da man damit nicht so tief kommt....also musste ich den restlichen Bereich komplett mit Hand buddeln, deshalb hat es auch über 4 Monate gedauert, bis ich beim jetzigen Stand angekommen war...insgesamt 31000 ltr Gesamtvolumen + 720 ltr Filtervolumen.

Als Filter kam ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer-Ablauf zum Einsatz....ich habe einen Schwerkraftfilter gebaut aus 3 Mülltonnen der Städtischen Müllabfuhr  ...die erste Tonne dient als Vortex, hier muss ich wenn mal wieder Geld da ist, noch einen Sifi I integrieren, noch muss ein Damenstrumpf ausreichen....in der zweiten Tonne ist erst mal 200 ltr. 4-8 mm gebrochener Blähton gekommen....in die dritte Tonne sollen noch 100 ltr 12´er oder 14´er __ Hel-X, wenn ich endlich einen günstigen Anbieter finde  ....aus der dritten Tonne pumpe ich das wasser mit einer 10000 ltr/h Pumpe zurück in den teich, bei nur 75 Watt (strom sparen ist angesagt, da mein 650 ltr Aquarium im Haus schon alleine 25 € strom im monat kostet) : Meine Regierung sagt ich muss sparen....:crazy:

Das Wasser ist jetzt seit Donnerstag im Teich, die Tage fahre ich noch meinem Arbeitskollegen und hole mir von Ihm noch ein wenig Filterschlamm um meinen Filter ein wenig zu impfen, ist günstiger als die Bakterien aus dem Laden....und er gibt mir schon mal ein paar __ Moderlieschen gegen meine Mücken....diese Fische werden auch die einzigen Beifische sein zu meinen noch zu kaufenden Koi´s....ich bin am überlegen nur Kin Ki Utsuris (nur die Schwarz Roten Koi´s) im meinen Teich zu setzen, da ich diese einfach klasse finde, aber auch hier muss ich mich noch mit meiner Regierung einigen :  

Morgen gehts weiter mit Pflanzen setzen und die Folie verstecken....

Hier ein paar Bilder und danach heisst es: Her mit eueren Fragen und kommentaren  

Baubilder gibts im Anhang, hier 3 Bilder zur Direktansicht:


Hier der Akuelle Stand:


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hi,

guckst Du Dir bitte mal diesen Thread an und die Anleitung, wie man hier Bilder richtig einstellt?! 
(Noch kannst Du selbst editieren und uns damit Arbeit ersparen...  )

Danke.

P.S.: Wenns gar nicht geht, Pn an mich und ich lad sie Dir als Attachments in Deinen Beitrag.


----------



## MeneMeiner (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo Sascha,

sehr interessante Anlage... kann man sich viele Anregungen holen (wenn man denn deine Möglichkeiten hätte   )

Und Danke, dass du die Fotos angepasst hast.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo Sascha,

nun ist ja alles im Lot.  
Hoffentlich bekommt Ihr um diese Jahreszeit noch genug Pflanzen für den Teich. 

Die Mülltonnen finde ich herrlich. Hauptsache, das gibt später keinen Ärger! 

Aber 25Euro Stromkosten für ein Aquarium. Wow. Was veranstaltest Du denn da drin?


----------



## Platinium76 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo zusammen,

Pflanzen sind drin....hab ich von Ahli47 bei Ebay gekauft....gute Qualität finde ich....Fotos kann ich aber erst wieder morgen machen....

hab gerad ein ganz anderes Problem, der sogenannte Kapillareffekt, der hat mir fast 2 cm Wasser über Nacht aus dem Wasser gezogen, möcht mal wissen, wie ich das weg kriege....

Ich habe gestern abend mal kurz überschlagen, was mich der Teich bis jetzt gekostet hat und ich komme auf ca 800 - 900 €...finde das sehr günstig, wenn ich bedenke, was andere für ihre teiche bezahlen....die teuren anschaffungen werden aber sicher noch mit der Zeit (zusammen mit dem geld) noch kommen, Optimierungen gibts schliesslich immer ;-)

@Annett 

was meinst du mit Problem mit den Mülltonnen ??


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hi,

ich meinte damit nur, dass sie der vorherige Eigentümer hoffentlich nicht irgendwann vermißt. 

Wegen der Saugsperre... gib mal "Kapillarsperre", "Ufergestaltung" oder "Saugsperre" in die Suchfunktion ein. 
->Die Folie am Ende senkrecht nach oben stellen sollte erstmal helfen!


----------



## Platinium76 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich meinte damit nur, dass sie der vorherige Eigentümer hoffentlich nicht irgendwann vermißt.



Die Tonnen kann man direkt bei der Müllabfuhr kaufen, ich habe einen Bekannten bei unserer Mülldeponie (Ausgabestelle), der hat mir gut erhaltene Tonnen sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr günstig geschenkt hat  

kapillareffekt als suchbegriff ergibt nicht viel....aber ich habe mittlerweile eine stelle gefunden, da konnte man richtig zusehen, wie das wasser fliesst.....morgen soll das wetter hier ja schön sonnig werden, dann kann ich hoffentlich sehen, wo es nass ist....um vielleicht weitere möglich stellen zu finden....

ich hatte die folie zu kurz (10-15 cm Überstand) abgeschnitten, umgeknickt und senkrecht in die erde gegraben ! und ich muss jetzt wohl alle stellen überprüfen, wo die folie übereinander gelappt über den teichrand ragt....


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo Sascha,

schau doch mal hier rein. 
Da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Platinium76 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo zusammen,

habe wieder etwas geschafft, die pflanzen sind gesetzt und die Umrandung mit Feldsteinen ist auch schon angefangen....

seht selbst


----------



## Platinium76 (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Nachdem ich ständig die Tonnen reinigen musste, bzw immer an den Zugschiebern spielen muss um genug Flow zu erhalten wegen Skimmerfalschbau habe ich mich entschieden den Filter komplett neu zu machen....

also alles raus und weiter gehts....alle Kammern mit reichlich Verbindungen als Teichausbaureserve

momentaner Stand: Heute alle Kammern das erste mal mit Dichtschlämme bearbeitet.

so, jetzt hab ich heute mittag die Filterkammern das erste mal eingeschlämmt mit MEM Dichtschlämme und gerade als ich fertig bin, fängt es wieder an zu regnen....

aber so siehts erst mal aus:

    
    
 

EDIT by Dr.J: Bilder zu Attachments gemacht. Bitte keinen IMG-Befehl verwenden!!!!!!


----------



## Platinium76 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

die Dichtschlämme wollte und wollte nicht trocken werden.....nach 4 Tagen hab ich auch gemerkt warum, die Folie als Abdeckung lag direkt über den Kammern....durch die kalten Nächte und Tau, der unter der Folie kondensierte und wieder in die Kammern viel trocknete die Dichtschlämme nicht, also musste ich ein Zeltdach bauen....

trotzdem reichte das nicht aus, also musste ich die Kammern mit einem Gas-Heizgebläse bearbeiten und heute konnte ich dann endlich den Silolack auftragen....

hier mal ein paar schlechte Bilder unter dem Zelt und vom Zelt..












http://kannwischer.kilu.de/Test/Filter12.JPG
_
EDIT by Annett: Ein Bild zu Link umgewandelt - Bitte halte Dich an die "Regeln" und nutze andere Wege als den Image-Befehl!_


----------



## Platinium76 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

So, gestern habe ich die zweite und letzte Schicht Silolack aufgetragen und vorhin habe ich das Zelt entfernt, damit es besser trocknen kann...

und gleich auch paar neue bilder....


----------



## Platinium76 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

So, gestern habe ich die zweite und letzte Schicht Silolack aufgetragen und vorhin habe ich das Zelt entfernt, damit es besser trocknen kann...

und gleich auch paar neue bilder....











http://www.kannwischer.kilu.de/Test/Filter15.jpg

http://www.kannwischer.kilu.de/Test/Filter16.jpg


Edit by Dodi: 2 Bilder als Links umgewandelt. Bitte künftig Attachments anhängen!


----------



## Dodi (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Moin Sascha!

Wie Annett schon schrieb:


> _EDIT by Annett: Ein Bild zu Link umgewandelt - Bitte halte Dich an die "Regeln" und nutze __andere Wege als den Image-Befehl!_


 
und Jürgen:


> EDIT by Dr.J: Bilder zu Attachments gemacht. Bitte keinen IMG-Befehl verwenden!!!!!!


 
Bitte, bitte, *nicht* diese riesigen Bilder hier verlinken!:beeten 
Lade sie doch bitte am besten als Attachment direkt hier in die Beiträge hoch.
Wir müssten sonst künftige Bilder löschen - das wollen wir doch alle nicht, oder?


----------



## Platinium76 (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

endlich geschafft....der Teich ist wieder befüllt und der Filter läuft wieder....

gestern haben wir auch gleich den Zaun hinterm Teich verlängert und übers Eck gezogen, damit man den Teich von der Strasse nicht mehr sehen kann...

heute habe ich dann mal aufgeräumt und ein paar neue Pflanzen gesetzt....und auch jede Menge Teichpflanzen...

neben dem Teich kommt noch ein Kiesweg, den wir schon mal mit den Randsteinen ausgelegt haben, und über den Filter kommt noch das Holzdeck....

hier ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo Sascha!

Das wird ja schon! 
Ist noch eine Menge Arbeit, aber bald kannst Du nur noch genießen.

Siehste, das mit den Bildern klappt ja auch jetzt.
Noch ein dickes


----------



## Platinium76 (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hi zusammen,

der Sommer ist schon wieder fast vorbei also hab ich heute noch schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Hat sich noch nicht viel verändert, aber es wächst alles gut an und der Kiesweg ist auch fertig.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Na   Wenn das man nicht klasse aussieht   

Niedersachsen halt


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

 Sascha!

Die Arbeit hat sich ja richtig gelohnt - bei dem Ergebnis! 

Ganz, ganz toll geworden!

Viel Spaß und Erholung in Deiner Oase.


----------



## unicorn (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

das muß ich ja sagen - so viel Mühe muß belohnt werden!
Wunderschön geworden


----------



## Platinium76 (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

danke für das lob....und es stimmt, es ist hart erarbeitet und immer hübsch auf´s nicht vorhandene budget geachtet...

noch ist es nicht ganz fertig

als nächstes kommt erst mal mein Kollege mit nem kernbohrer am Montag um meinen Filter-Fehler zu korregieren....hab die verbindungen von der 2. zur 3. Kammer zu weit oben und wenn die Strumpfhosen der 1. Kammer verstopfen, dann pumpt die Pumpe die 3. Kammer leer...also wird montag noch eine 110´er Bohrung weiter unten gemacht...dann kann mein Nachbar auch wieder schlafen big_aetsch.gif

dann kommt die Filterabdeckung der freitragende Steg aus (ich denke mal) Douglasienholz....

und dann kommt die Terassenüberdachung mit natürlichem __ Efeu-Dach....

dat wird schon, ich freu mich nur immer wieder die alten Bilder mit den aktuellen Bildern zu vergleichen und bin immer wieder erstaunt über die Veränderungen


----------



## Maitre (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*



			
				Kannwischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich freu mich nur immer wieder die alten Bilder mit den aktuellen Bildern zu vergleichen und bin immer wieder erstaunt über die Veränderungen




Hut ab vor Deinem Projekt. Das mit den Bilder geht mir auch immer so! Wenn ich heute die Bilder von unserem Haus / Garten / Teich vergleiche mit den Bildern von vor einigen Monaten... Uhhhhhh... Man denkt meistens "Man, die Arbeit hört ja nie auf, ich komme gar nicht voran..." aber wenn man die Bilder vergleicht sieht man was man alles mit Arbeit schaft


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Ich finde auch den geschwungenen Weg gut gelungen,..
Hast du den Bambus mit einer ordentlichen Sperre eingebuddelt,??
sieht super aus, ist aber sonst recht gefährlich nah an der Folie  

viel Spass im/am Teich
mfg. Micha


----------



## schrope (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

Hallo Sascha!

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber du hast tatsächlich Silolack für das abdichten deines Filters verwendet?
Meines Wissens ist Silolack jedoch gifitg und nicht für Trinkwasser geeignet!!!:crazy 
Leben deine Fische noch.......???


----------



## Platinium76 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Sascha´s Teichbau-Chronik*

@schrope
(Ironie an) nein, fische sind alle ausgestopft und treiben wie eh und je durch´s wasser   (Ironie aus)
wie du vielleicht auf den Bildern erkennen kannst, geht es allen Fischen prächtig, wachsen und gedeihen

der verwendete Silolack ist trinkwassergeeignet von Behrens-Schessell

@vespabesitzer

das ist glaub ich kein bambus, das ist __ schilf, obwohl ich weiss es nicht  

zumindest ist es ein horstbildender und zur teichseite hin habe ich eine Kunststoffwand eingebuddelt, nur für alle fälle


----------

